# You know whats fun to do???



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

So yesterday I took the brute out to crosby and had a great ride... But the packing in my muzzy came apart and balled up in the pipe. So now I'm sending it back to get it repacked. The fun part, is riding around my neighborhood on my brute without a muffler and watching people come outside to see what the hell that loud *** **** is that sounds like a racecar. HAHA!:haha:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, good times can be had with the can off. At other peoples expense of course.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

When I was younger I had a HRC 250r(still have) that the can fell of, it was the loudest thing around!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet the neighbors love you!


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

haha i had an fmf SHORTY on my 400ex with NO PACKING. the old man down the street threw hedge clippers as me no lie. it now has packing and a restriction plate but its still pretty **** loud


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Good thing they do like me.... Otherwise I bet I'd get a letter.. I normally am pretty considerate, I won't start the bike late at night, clean up the street after I wash my bikes, etc.. But today I just felt like being a outlaw! lol


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

oh they hate me. im very considerate. i start up once a week and let it run for 10 minutes but i don't gun it and it stays in the garage. only time it ever even comes out of the garage is if i putting it in the truck or riding it because i just made an adjustment and i need to see how its riding. idk the people in my hood don't take to kindly to us "hillbillies"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah but what time do you start it? Anything before 10AM is just not nice. 

I know the neighbours are not happy with us when we head out and have 4 - 6 quads running at 8AM on a Sunday....especially Ryan's. He did something to his muffler so it no longer muffles (is that a real verb??). It's a cool sound....for a while.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Last year after the first big snow we took the ski-doos up and down the cul-de-sac a couple of times...okay maybe 5, 6, 10 times. Obviously someone wasn't impressed because minutes after we put them back in the garage HAWKS (our police helicopter) was flying overhead. Just plain jealous and too chicken to come out and talk to us in person.


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

if i ride it or run it thats always between 3 and 4pm. if im loading it in the truck its like 7am but that lasts all of 15 seconds.


----------

